# 2011 bwi



## Bob White (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to thank the many people that helped make our event successful. It was our largest event with over 400 kids participating. The tournament went well and all 6 rings were full during the day. The team we had coordinating the officials was excellent [Gordon Alexander and David Arnold] and divisions were lined up to replace the completed divisions like assembly lines.
The Friday night Welcoming Banquet was a wonderful experience. My wife Barbara did an outstanding job of putting together a memorable night. We filmed the evening and will have a DVD available for those of you that might be interested in seeing what we do. A tremendous group of friends were present to support and be a part of something that helps so many children.
All of this could not happen without help and for this BWKS would like to thank you. We are so happy to be able to host this event and will continue to pray for the opportunity to help the RFKC.
Vishal Shukla did a great job of coordinating the tournament. Failure is not an option, is something I heard from him many times. I believe he is already making plans for next years event.
Michelle Bartolomucci was the winner of the Free Trip to Ireland raffle. Eddie Downey has donated camp fees for his European Kenpo Karate Camp in May. Sigung Steve LaBounty, John Sepulveda, Marcelo Carvelo, Eddie Downey, and myself will be conducting seminars. Our partnership and friendship with Professor Downey is something we are so grateful for.
Thanks again for all that contributed.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

